# GTI VR6 MKIV power and performance questions?



## goonvr6 (May 31, 2008)

OK, first off I have a 02 12 valve and I am trying to figure out if it is worht modding. I am looking to maybe drag the car and mabye some circuit racing, not so much the latter. I really just want to get a lot of power out of it. I do like the car I just need as much info as i can get.

1. Can I use MKIII 12 valve parts on it?
2. How much power is the stock 5 speed able to hold?
3. How much power can the motor hold stock?
4. Who makes the best parts for the DUB?
5. What parts will i get the best gain from ?
6. Is there any shops in upstate NY that specialize in VW's?


Any help would be great, I really would like to know because I already have the car and I feel like it should be a good platform to start with.


----------



## goonvr6 (May 31, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

goonvr6 said:


> OK, first off I have a 02 12 valve and I am trying to figure out if it is worht modding. I am looking to maybe drag the car and mabye some circuit racing, not so much the latter. I really just want to get a lot of power out of it. I do like the car I just need as much info as i can get.
> 
> 1. Can I use MKIII 12 valve parts on it?
> 2. How much power is the stock 5 speed able to hold?
> ...


1. Yes
2. Between 350-400 ft. Lb. of torque, though depending on wear and other factors, can be more or less
3. Same as above, at least the rotating assembly. Best bet is to run head studs at those levels.
4. No one
5. Turbo. No other answer is right. VR6s are nearly maxed out naturally aspirated stock
6. I'm sure there are.

Search in the tech forums, lots of good info there


----------



## goonvr6 (May 31, 2008)

word thanks, I am going to try to keep this going to get as much info as i can on this but thans again.


----------



## goonvr6 (May 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## goonvr6 (May 31, 2008)

Bump


----------

